# SA: Searching for something meaningful at Pt Augusta.



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

8 dedicated fishermen set out in the pursuit of fulfilment at Pt Augusta this weekend.
OldDood, Solatree, Ranger, Kraaken, Rodandreel, sayaka, Adrian and myself, Drewboy gave it our best shot.
The one who seemed particularly focused was the most successful.









OldDood had mentioned how blessed he would feel if he was to get what he came for... "sort of like being kissed on the dick by a pixie", were his words as I recall(and I have witnesses).

After much looking, finally he'd found his mojo when it counted most.








"Do I have to kiss that?" says the fiddler.









"I think she likes me"









"Did the earth move for you?.... gitchy, gitchy." And after a little more caressing, OldDood released her back into the wild.









Later on, sadly..."Sob... She never calls ...she never writes."

"It was never going to work mate," I said as I tried to console him... "even if she did have nice lips"


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Happiness is having a big fiddler between your legs !



















.....not surprising really ...would you be happy with an Old Dood up your clacker ?


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Very funny Drew! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
By the way when I ask you to give me a hand with my tiddler could you please show a bit of enthusiasm. ;-)


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Andy I am shocked!
You need to associate with a better class of people. :shock: 
I think some of their crudeness is rubbing off on you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

As well as OldDood's fiddler checking out his tiddler, we had a great trip despite the lack of Kingie captures. Rodandreel got a short run - the rest of us got pretty tired - good size salmon trout for bait while Rodandreel, Kraaken and Sayaka all got squid after launching at the shacks. Olddood also scored a monster mullet as well as some yellow fin with drew.

























Three of us went up past the railway bridge on the last morning - some ssurface activity had us excited. :shock: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoT5l0I7 ... re=related








Turned out what to be a excitable dolphin ! :lol:


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like a top weekend fellas pitty the Kingies did not play the game.
Very familier sights there from Red Banks to the shacks. 
Cheers
Kym.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

What a fantastic trip! I had an absolute ball, and it was done in brilliant company with a lot of laughs along the way!

Since the Kingies didn't show up, the highlight of my weekend was Maggie Beer's pate with a few Shiraz Cabernets after a long and tiring day out on the water, but I also learnt about getting kissed on the dick by Leprechauns which kept me amused for awhile there, so I'll also call this trip an educational experience too!

I think over the course of the weekend I actually witnessed the birthing of the SA Old Farts Kayaking Association without any of the main players even realising it, and I feel pretty confident there's gonna be a lot more of these trips coming in the future!

I've discovered that I need to fine tune a coupla things on the kayak in regards to stowage, and since arriving back home today I've already ordered a pair of those Sharkskin trousers and socks via online shopping, and next on the shopping list is a set of Hobie Sidekicks so's I can start sailing the thing too!

On the subject of Hobie, it struck a couple of us over a quite brew or three last night, that we actually had the entire Hobie Range in attendance on this trip. A Sport, a coupla Outbacks, a Revolution, a Pro Angler and an Adventure Island! It was also quite amusing as to how the physique of each angler actually matched their kayak model of preference. We should send pictures off to Hobie Australia and ask them to sponsor our next trip! :lol:

I think the idea of sharing cabins is a great way to keep costs down, while providing a very good level of comfort and convenience for weary yakkers on tour.

After getting out of the estuaries and creeks, this weekend helped me to gain a little more confidence in the Outback and it's abilities, and the Thule Hullavator is now making loading/unloading so much easier for me!

Sorry I didn't even take any pics guys. I'm terrible with a camera and I rarely remember to turn on the camera unless there's something really memorable to get a snap of............that's when I even remember to take the camera at all!

Given that we'd planned this as a mid winter trip months in advance, I was quite pleased at how kind the weather really was to us.

We should also strike while the iron is hot, and while we all have motivation I recon it's time to start planning our next little jaunt too! So what's a good location for our next little adventure in the series? ;-)


----------



## rodandreel (Jun 15, 2010)

This could be our next place not so far 2 paddle


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Ranger said:


> I think over the course of the weekend I actually witnessed the birthing of the SA Old Farts Kayaking Association without any of the main players even realising it, and I feel pretty confident there's gonna be a lot more of these trips coming in the future!


Apoligies to Sayakka but I think we could allow you to be an honorary "Old Fart" as you only complained once about Ranger's "classic" music selection from the 70's. :lol:
Next time I will bring some Tammy Wynette especially for Drew. ;-)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

rodandreel said:


> This could be our next place not so far 2 paddle


 - or to drive - looks good to me !



OldDood said:


> Next time I will bring some Tammy Wynette especially for Drew.


Drew actually prefers Dolly Parton........ :shock:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Now if I'm not mistaken that picture is Chinaman Wells and Port Victoria! Ya can count me in on that trip if it eventuates too!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Now if I'm not mistaken that picture is Chinaman Wells and Port Victoria! Ya can count me in on that trip if it eventuates too!


Certainly count me in on that one fellas. ;-)


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

OldDood said:


> Ranger said:
> 
> 
> > I think over the course of the weekend I actually witnessed the birthing of the SA Old Farts Kayaking Association without any of the main players even realising it, and I feel pretty confident there's gonna be a lot more of these trips coming in the future!
> ...


I only complained as it was making me go to sleep, as it was so calming lol, i managed to get some king fish on the way home. im staying at wallaroo tonight and will try for snapper tommorrow, will let you guys how i went.
rob


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Onya Rob.... mission accomplished. Bloody well done.
Looking forward to the details and of course, tomorrow's outcome.

Pictures...?


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey guys ... really enjoyed your company.
Apparently only one Kingfish was boated at the power station and that was before we all arrived.... they are all a little scarce by the sound of it.

Thanks for a great turnout and a lot of laughs.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't take much to keep you kids happy.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Great report considering virtually nothing was caught! At least you had some nice paddling/pedaling weather and no wet sailors as happened on a previous year,

What age do I have to be to join the SAOFKA :lol:

Glad you all had a great time though.

Not sure if Rob is just teasing in that he picked up some kingies from the local fish shop, or actually caught them, have to wait and see.

Any of you guys thought about what would happen if you actually hooked into a 30kg kingie???Hang on, maybe you don't want to know :twisted:

Cheers

Big D


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like a great time had by all. Some top snaps there too, that first pic is worth getting up for, and while we are talking of "getting up", all those flaps.... :lol:

I'm hoping to be involved in the next trip, had I not just got my yak and only been out once, I would have been there with bells on! 8)

Ranger, can you PM/text me and let me know where you got your sharkskins from? I saw a shop "online" too that had them at discounted prices. Want to try them on first though, I'm similar size to you, did you go large in size?


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I think I'll just say here for the benefit of everyone!

Jetty Dive in Coffs Harbour is the cheapest I can find anywhere: http://www.jettydive.com.au/store/detai ... LONG-PANTS

$150 delivered to my door (free delivery on all orders over $100), as opposed to $169 retail here in Port Noarlunga, and then I also have to drive one and a half hours each way to pick them up!

Jetty Dive were incredibly helpful when I phoned them, stating that the order will be here by Wednesday at the latest, and if the size isn't correct, just send them back and they will exchange them (of course I must cover postage cost then).

The sharkskins seem to be quite large sizings, so I have only ordered the medium size in trousers NOT large, on the recommendation of a guy here who owns a pair, and also the salesman I spoke to on the telephone!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Drewboy said:


> OldDood had mentioned how blessed he would feel if he was to get what he came for... "sort of like being kissed on the dick by a pixie", were his words as I recall(and I have witnesses).


Straight into the quotes of the year.

Great story & a good effort all round for giving it a go.


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

Ranger said:


> I think I'll just say here for the benefit of everyone!
> 
> Jetty Dive in Coffs Harbour is the cheapest I can find anywhere: http://www.jettydive.com.au/store/detai ... LONG-PANTS
> 
> ...


Yes, that is an amazing price, nice work! I am onto it! 8)


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

Big D said:


> Great report considering virtually nothing was caught! At least you had some nice paddling/pedaling weather and no wet sailors as happened on a previous year,
> 
> What age do I have to be to join the SAOFKA :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks for having faith in me Big D lol


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is the rare smoked port augusta king fish that i got on the way home
I was going to eat Kingfish no matter what happened on the weekend. I guess the joke is no longer funny now 
First South Australia Old Farts Kayaking Association Aprentice, who knows i might even get apprentice of the year ;-) :lol:


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

sayaka said:


> Here is the rare smoked port augusta king fish that i got on the way home
> I was going to eat Kingfish no matter what happened on the weekend. I guess the joke is no longer funny now
> First South Australia Old Farts Kayaking Association Aprentice, who knows i might even get apprentice of the year ;-) :lol:


Sucked in :? ;-)


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

The day you guys went up to Pt August this episode of Adventure bound was on  





Thought to myself that it had to be a good sign and would have put money on you landing one :shock: 
There's always next time and with luck my back will be sorted out and I'll be able to join you in the next trip ;-)


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

sbd said:


> Drewboy said:
> 
> 
> > OldDood had mentioned how blessed he would feel if he was to get what he came for... "sort of like being kissed on the dick by a pixie", were his words as I recall(and I have witnesses).
> ...


I actually misquoted OldDood.... SHB a leprechaun.....but same diff, I suppose...can't speak from experience though.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

sayaka said:


> Here is the rare smoked port augusta king fish that i got on the way home
> I was going to eat Kingfish no matter what happened on the weekend. I guess the joke is no longer funny now
> First South Australia Old Farts Kayaking Association Aprentice, who knows i might even get apprentice of the year ;-) :lol:


I hand out points for originality and initiative, so consider yaself certified and fully OFKA accredited young fellah! Your shout for beers!


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

Buff said:


> The day you guys went up to Pt August this episode of Adventure bound was on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shock: Awesome clip, but the timing was a bit out :lol:


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

Buff said:


> The day you guys went up to Pt August this episode of Adventure bound was on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no wonder my fish was smoked did you hear that real smoking lol


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Smoked Kingfish! Very funny Rob. :lol: 
I was getting quite nervous that you were going to show us some awseome Kingfish action and the rest of us had gone home!  :roll: :lol:
By the way, I went down to Outer Harbor today. There was no fish life to be found anywhere. Maybe we have just had a blood worm run?


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

OldDood said:


> Smoked Kingfish! Very funny Rob. :lol:
> I was getting quite nervous that you were going to show us some awseome Kingfish action and the rest of us had gone home!  :roll: :lol:
> By the way, I went down to Outer Harbor today. There was no fish life to be found anywhere. *Maybe we have just had a blood worm run?*


I think it was last week wasn't it? :?


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

fushlups said:


> Looks like a great time had by all. Some top snaps there too, that first pic is worth getting up for, and while we are talking of "getting up", all those flaps.... :lol:
> 
> I'm hoping to be involved in the next trip, had I not just got my yak and only been out once, I would have been there with bells on! 8)
> 
> Ranger, can you PM/text me and let me know where you got your sharkskins from? I saw a shop "online" too that had them at discounted prices. Want to try them on first though, I'm similar size to you, did you go large in size?


Fushlups, each year Adventure Blue (Pt Noarlunga) have a 20% off sale which is when I got mine - I think they were $160 at the time minus 32 which came to around $130. If I remember correctly it was about the end of financial year, so would be worth a quick phone call. Didn't have any to try on though and I got my size wrong. I agree, Ranger would be a medium, but me at 6 foot and 90 kgs - I'm definitely a large. It's quite difficult just getting my size 11 feet through the ankle cuffs and wouldn't want to go any smaller.

If you want to try on my Large pair, I'm at Marion. Offer's there. Let me know.

Cheers

Damien


----------



## wallarooyak (Jan 26, 2010)

ok ok ok !!! looks like everyone had a great time. I am def comming oon the next one.i think the next one should be in my back yard of wallaroo. could you imagine staying in the marina launching from ur own private pontoon trolling out through the marina. then the biggest desicion do you turn left to the magazine or right to pt reiley or chase kingies in the marina. Secure lockup for all gear and all for under 30 bucksand within 2 hrs of adelaide. cant complain with that.

http://www.stayz.com.au/61124

just one of the many we got up here and cheaper in winter.
just something to think about if anyone wants more info then let me know.

cheers 
david


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

wallarooyak said:


> ok ok ok !!! looks like everyone had a great time. I am def comming oon the next one.i think the next one should be in my back yard of wallaroo. could you imagine staying in the marina launching from ur own private pontoon trolling out through the marina. then the biggest desicion do you turn left to the magazine or right to pt reiley or chase kingies in the marina. Secure lockup for all gear and all for under 30 bucksand within 2 hrs of adelaide. cant complain with that.
> 
> http://www.stayz.com.au/61124
> 
> ...


David, I definately wanna organise or be involved in a Wallaroo trip sometime in the future. I hope all the other guys are looking at this post. with 7 people that's $40 per person per night, and we get a home with a private pontoon on the waterfront in the marina! No driving to a launch area, no unloading, no waiting! I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Now if that's a plan ....I'm in.
Let's adjourn to the SA page for more plans though.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Drewboy said:


> Now if that's a plan ....I'm in.
> Let's adjourn to the SA page for more plans though.


David/Wallarooyak, this is your neighbourhood, so would you like to take the reins on this one, suggest a worthy accomodation venue, and a suitable weekend at the time of year which maximises our chances up your way?


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

I'M IN!  Have been thinking of a trip up to Wallaroo by myself, so would be awesome if a few of us got up there.

I've heard good things about the marina, any info lads?

@ Damien, Cheers mate, I spoke to jetty dive who recommended a medium for me - appreciate the offer however ;-)


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

So when are we going boys


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

AdrianFourie said:


> So when are we going boys


Gotta keep up fellah! ;-) viewtopic.php?f=45&t=40541


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Sheez Guys am I slow on this forum thingy - just found the trip report - funny that you would post here!!!! I was looking under "SA trips" still and wondering why all was quiet. Ill get it one day - promise.

Finally we are here! - Ranger trying to het his S*#t together - lol










Drew launching first - keen as mustard










Maybe too keen - Oops










Sayaka looking ready to roll










Ranger danger - fish be scared, very scared










Having a Kraaken good time










Solatree trying to figger where he is gouing to catch a fish










Sayaka havin a giggle at being part of the Ol Farts Club










And OldDood looking bemused at the antics










A frosty a day keeps the Kingies away!! Or so it seems










Where are those elusive kingies!!










Chinamens - sorry so busy catching fish could only squeeze this one photo in - take that Drew, Rodandreel and Old Dood


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

AdrianFourie said:


> Ranger trying to het his S*#t together - lol


My sh*t was very together.............it was the fish I tells ya!


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

You could have told me that my other rod had a nice bend in it, no wonder i had no squid on the rod when i checked it.
rob


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Good pics very funny stories and well illustrated example of the cameraderie created by this site. Well done all.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> well illustrated example of the cameraderie created by this site.


I would have to agree! Company can make or break a trip, and we all had a lot of laughs, with everyone pulling their weight, playing the game and considering others! It helped make this a special trip, regardless of fish or conditions, and I think it's what will keep us all coming back for more! I feel proud to now call these guys my friends!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

sayaka said:


> You could have told me that my other rod had a nice bend in it, no wonder i had no squid on the rod when i checked it.
> rob


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Perhaps you got smoked by a Kingie Rob - as well getting smoked Kingie ! ;-) If it was a hit, you and Rodandreel both got kingie bites on your live squid on a weekend when they were pretty quiet. Thats not bad 



suehobieadventure said:


> Good pics very funny stories and well illustrated example of the cameraderie created by this site


 Yeah - we had a ball Sue - and there was (as Ranger pointed out) every one pulling their weight with lots of sharing - like Adrain sharing his snoring and Kraaken sharing his supply of ear plugs ! :lol:


----------



## kraaken (Jun 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> Yeah - we had a ball Sue - and there was (as Ranger pointed out) every one pulling their weight with lots of sharing - like Adrain sharing his snoring and Kraaken sharing his supply of ear plugs !


I knew there was a reason I came prepared - normally it's me that doesn't sleep......Had a ball, and look forward to the next trip to the country. Snapper, with no berley - only SPs!


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Must say I did try and warn you all that Im a champion! (snorer that is) 
Imagine if I was was in the room - blood would have flowed :lol: 
By the way Ive gone out and got some ear plugs too so hopefully I stop waking myself up

Good fun - now lets do it again with fish now that would be real good!!


----------

